# OZ Aristo Lug bolt type?



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

I am wondering what type of lug bolt the OEM Aristos take: ball seat or tapered(cone)?
Thanks for help.


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: OZ Aristo Lug bolt type? (dogbunny)*

--hey michael, Aristos use ball type lug bolts. just like other oem vw wheels.
--thanks michael.
--no problem michael.
--peace.


----------

